# Anyone got a Cannondale M500????



## Grant Fondo (28 Apr 2016)




----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Apr 2016)

...er, I guess thats a no then? I bought mine in Hong Kong and wondered if they were popular in the UK, and if anyone had upgraded wheels, drivetrain etc. It is seen as a bit of a classic in the USA, where they must have sold zillions.


----------



## Siclo (28 Apr 2016)

Not actually mine but there's one in the fleet along with an M800. They were not massively popular over here, expensive at the time mainly due to import duties. 'Dales being know as Crack 'n' Fails didn't help. The M500 is still on it's original wheels. The crankset was geared right down IIRC some years ago and its got an adjustable stem on now. Decent machines if a little weighty by today's standards, mind you the M+ tyres don't help in that respect.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2016)

Hi Siclo, yes mine is also on its original Sun wheels, still completely straight, but look a bit naff compared to Eastons, Mavics etc these days, probably tricky to upgrade as non disc frame? Weight wise I reckon the frame is good, its all the rest that could be improved to make it a beast of a trails bike.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Apr 2016)

Shouldn't have sold my F2000 that's for sure. Brilliant bike.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2016)

Been looking at one not sure what to think , seller has advised gears are slipping etc etc so thinking £20 max


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Been looking at one not sure what to think , seller has advised gears are slipping etc etc so thinking £20 max
> 
> View attachment 146658


Buy it immediately, the frame is worth £300!!!!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2016)

Grant Fondo said:


> Buy it immediately, the frame is worth £300!!!!


You reckon


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> You reckon


has to be, just check smooth welds for any cracks if you buy....not called 'crackendale' for nothing!


----------



## Motozulu (5 Oct 2016)

Don't get the old MTB bike obsession - at all!

Like the feckin dinosaurs - there is a reason they are now extinct.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2016)

Motozulu said:


> Don't get the old MTB bike obsession - at all!
> 
> Like the feckin dinosaurs - there is a reason they are now extinct.


Yeah, because how can the bean counters show continued high sales if they can't encourage the punters to move on to the next 'best thing'?

I still give anyone a good run for their money on my 22yr old dinosaur!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Been looking at one not sure what to think , seller has advised gears are slipping etc etc so thinking £20 max
> 
> View attachment 146658



Don't think he will part with it for 20 bucks Biggs.But you never know.
£40 seals it,and you have an excellent bike for buttons.
I like.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Don't think he will part with it for 20 bucks Biggs.But you never know.
> £40 seals it,and you have an excellent bike for buttons.
> I like.



it was up for £25 and guess what he sold it before i had the chance of getting over to see it ................. oh well never mind


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> it was up for £25 and guess what he sold it before i had the chance of getting over to see it ................. oh well never mind



25 quid ? 
Priced to sell right enough .
I'll need to keep an eye on ebay and the like for bargains like this.
92 Bear Valley anyone ?
Anyone ?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> 92 Bear Valley anyone ?
> Anyone ?



already have one


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> already have one


Yes,and damn you to hell for having it. 
Seriously though,I should pick one up fairly easily.
I noticed someone on here saying people should get over their obsession with retro MTB's.
If it's quality,it never goes out of fashion.
But you know that of course Biggs,you of all people know the worth of them.
And not in monetry terms either.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Yes,and damn you to hell for having it.
> Seriously though,I should pick one up fairly easily.
> I noticed someone on here saying people should get over their obsession with retro MTB's.
> If it's quality,it never goes out of fashion.
> ...



Retro non suspension MTB make a lot of sense

another local crackindale 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannondal...193859?hash=item43f4b33443:g:nGoAAOSwi0RX0THk


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Don't think he will part with it for 20 bucks Biggs.But you never know.
> £40 seals it,and you have an excellent bike for buttons.
> I like.



would you adam and eve it , i contacted seller to make sure it was sold and got told yes but i have another one in similar condition for £40 when pictures arrived blow me same bike !!!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> would you adam and eve it , i contacted seller to make sure it was sold and got told yes but i have another one in similar condition for £40 when pictures arrived blow me same bike !!!



What a chancer Biggs.
Tell him to naff off


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> What a chancer Biggs.
> Tell him to naff off


too right


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Nov 2020)

Well its been a while ..... 
Need some wider tyres for the winter mud. 2.1 Conti Racekings are superb in summer, but not enough 'bite' in winter. So suggestions please, and does anyone know max tyre width the frame will take? 26 inch. Cheers all


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Nov 2020)

Motozulu said:


> Don't get the old MTB bike obsession - at all!
> 
> Like the feckin dinosaurs - there is a reason they are now extinct.



They're still making them. Just sticking 700c wheels on and calling them gravel bikes.


----------



## 12boy (1 Nov 2020)

I bought an 85 'Dale in 87 and rode it for many years before I got a Fuji track bike as my primady commuter and kept it for another 5 years as a fixed gear snow bike. Then sold it to a friend who still rides it. A couple of years ago I bought an M400 for my son whose legs were too short so I kept it. It's a 92 and has a level top tube which I couldn't find in any catalogs for that period. With studded snows i it's pretty slow and heavy so I call it Piglet but it's very comfortable. Neither show any signs of frame failure. Seem very stout to me.


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Nov 2020)

Years ago I used to go to the local recycling centre a lot. While I was there I would always make a point of looking in the metals skips for old bikes. One day I went there, but left ten minutes later than I planned because I had a cup of coffee. As I got there a man was pulling an M500 out of the skip with full XTR group set.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Nov 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Years ago I used to go to the local recycling centre a lot. While I was there I would always make a point of looking in the metals skips for old bikes. One day I went there, but left ten minutes later than I planned because I had a cup of coffee. As I got there a man was pulling an M500 out of the skip with full XTR group set.


Wow! If I see a 20inch frame M500 anywhere it's mine, will put front Sus on it for really rough stuff. They used to do a head shock type system I think, but I couldn't afford it at the time. Flying Ball Cycles in Kowloon, where I bought mine in 1995, is still going and still sells Cannondale MTB's, they opened in the 1940's!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2020)

Well I still look at older mtbs for sale and use them, the value is creeping up slowly

It's amazing what pops up loads of Brands never heard of in the Uk seem to end up over here .

One day i will build one with a set of drops just need to find the right one


----------

